# Need advice ASAP. Leaving for a trip Friday!! Burton vs. ThirtyTwo



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

hey guys, no good shops in my area so i need to order boots online. SUCKS. anyway, i know i want somewhat stiff flex as i ride mainly trails and glades.

i am an 11D on the brannock device. i am considering the Burton Imperial, the 32 Lashed, 32 TM-Two, 32 binary boa, and the 32 STW boa.

I KNOW how much it depends between person to person but can someone point me in the right direction? i leave for a weekend ski trip this friday and need to order asap.

id like to budget as well as possible (the imperials are pricey).

thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You say a D width I have no idea if that is on the narrow side of D or wider side of D and I have minimal experience with boots other than I am on the narrow side of E and I can't get my foot into Burtons. Just way to narrow for me

Sucks you have to buy blind hope it works out for ya


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

slyder said:


> You say a D width I have no idea if that is on the narrow side of D or wider side of D and I have minimal experience with boots other than I am on the narrow side of E and I can't get my foot into Burtons. Just way to narrow for me
> 
> Sucks you have to buy blind hope it works out for ya


thanks man. yea no stores really around where im from. bummer!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thin or fat foot? The only 32 listed that is actually stiff is the binary.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

nj as in new jersey? where in jersey are you? there's a ton of shops all over the state. pelican on route 10 is massive.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> Thin or fat foot? The only 32 listed that is actually stiff is the binary.


i know. well, i don't know how stiff i'd need. this is only my 2nd time buying boots. right now i have an OLD pair of burtons, probably 5 + years. 

that said, i think i want stiff or med/stiff b/c i really don't hit the park at all and just want the stability and control to handle trees

as far as thin or fat, D on the brannock equates to medium. i'd say pretty normal width. 

i can measure exactly with a tape measure but i dk if that would help.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> nj as in new jersey? where in jersey are you? there's a ton of shops all over the state. pelican on route 10 is massive.


well now i am in westchester county new york. leaving friday after work for a trip so unless the store is close i am screwed. 

zappos has a decent selection though and a great return policy. im not afraid to order a few different sizes if needed.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Get a pair of 32's online as long as the return policy is good. Lace 'em up and walk around as much as possible before getting on the hill. If they don't feel good I'm sure there's a local shop at the mountain you can try on some other boots and buy some you really like, and then return the ones you got online.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fat isn't the same as wide.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

mt everest in westwood, nj isn't too far from you. i don't know if it's any good because i've never been there. the place i mentioned earlier, pelican, is in morris plains on route 10 and its only like an hour and half drive for you.

https://maps.google.com/maps?safe=o...AS3ioK4CQ&ved=0CMQBELYD&output=classic&dg=brw


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

just gonna have to order via zappos. 

going with the 32 Binary Boa (size 10.5 and 11) 

and the Burton Imperial (size 11 and 11.5)

i am a TRUE 11 D (measured multiple times, shoes are that size, etc.)

i have heard to size up on the imperial and down on the boa. so i went with a few different sizes to be sure.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

That's a little scary that you have to order them to receive them by this Friday. I wouldn't trust that they would be in on time :/ but anywho, in MY opinion I would just rent the shitty boots while you are on your trip and while there you can shop for some that you can actually try on. I'd hate for you to buy boots, have them not fit, and then your feet and legs are killing you while riding.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't you buy it at the stores at the mountain?

If not rent for now. It would be a mistake if you ordered boots in a hurry without trything them on.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> That's a little scary that you have to order them to receive them by this Friday. I wouldn't trust that they would be in on time :/ but anywho, in MY opinion I would just rent the shitty boots while you are on your trip and while there you can shop for some that you can actually try on. I'd hate for you to buy boots, have them not fit, and then your feet and legs are killing you while riding.





ekb18c said:


> Can't you buy it at the stores at the mountain?
> 
> If not rent for now. It would be a mistake if you ordered boots in a hurry without trything them on.


ordered 3 sizes of this boot from Zappos. if one fits well, great. if none do, they all get returned. no biggie. i have a pair of old burton hails.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

haha that was smart!


----------

